# Web Page



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Our band got a facebook page http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2416961560 just new, some pics but no music yet.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

if you select the link, it wants a password.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What's the difference between Facebook and MySpace? I barely have the time to maintain my MySpace and main band sites. People keep inviting me to set up a Facebook site.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Gunny said:



> if you select the link, it wants a password.


I think you would have to set up your own account before viewing anyone elses.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Dang, I just got into Myspace now I have to get into Facebook? I'm just so behind the times...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry folks..I guess you have to join Facebook first.


----------

